# Prayers  for fellow Archer & Friend



## abhunter (Mar 5, 2013)

Keep Steve PettyJohn and Glenn Lee In your
prayers, they envolved in terrible accident on 
the way home from work.


----------



## tomski007 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## dbell80 (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayer said. Please keep us updated when you can.


----------



## littlenewt (Mar 5, 2013)

A lot of prayers and love going their way!!! abhunter, if we can do ANYTHING to help, please let us know!!


----------



## 60X'S (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayer sent!!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers sent from Thomson


----------



## gcs (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## MI360 (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayer sent.


----------



## j.reagan (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 5, 2013)

sent.


----------



## Tadder (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers sent , Hope they'll be better soon.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying!


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Mar 5, 2013)

prayers sent to them and there family


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 5, 2013)

On the way !


----------



## adstokes72 (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers sent from me and Scotty!


----------



## bowhunting strick (Mar 5, 2013)

*Prayers for Steve*

Prayers on the way. May God watch over Steve and Glenn at this point and time in thier lives. Wishing and praying for the best for both of them. Strick!


----------



## 93camota (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## clayboy (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers said


----------



## watermedic (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there any updates on them?


----------



## blackout (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## littlenewt (Mar 5, 2013)

I spoke with Donna (Steve's wife) about two hours ago and at that time Steve was in surgery. She is supposed to call me back when he's out to give an update. Steve is going to have a long road to recovery, so please continue to keep him in your thoughts and prayers!

I would give a more detailed update, but I don't want to step on anyone's toes. Just know that Steve is going to need a lot of support in the future! Maybe abhunter will chime in soon and give a better update.


----------



## bt33 (Mar 5, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 5, 2013)

Done deal


----------



## t8ter (Mar 5, 2013)

Prayer said


----------



## mr10ss (Mar 5, 2013)

More prayers on the way up. keep us updated.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 5, 2013)

prayers going out for the barefoot boy and glenn


----------



## SBlackburn (Mar 5, 2013)

We will keep them in our prayers.


----------



## Jhunter_00 (Mar 6, 2013)

Prayers going to Steve and Glenn for recovery.


----------



## littlenewt (Mar 6, 2013)

ok y'all, I spoke with Donna this morning and I got her permission to keep y'all updated on here. 

Steve has some swelling on the brain, he has tubes to keep the fluid drained. He has been talking with people as they come to see him, he can't open his eyes, but he can recognize voices, so there doesn't seem to be any sign of brain damage. 

He finally came out of surgery at 11:30 last night and the doctors delivered some GREAT news. His spine was crushed and twisted around, but not severed. The nerves were badly pinched and they believe that was causing him to lose feeling. The doctors gave him a good chance of walking again, but it all depends on how much damage was done to the nerves. They kept him heavily sedated last night, but they plan to get him sitting up and moving around some today. Donna did say, in the near future they will move him to a rehabilitation center to start thearpy. 

He still has a long way to go, but I know how Steve is and I know he can overcome this obstacle, it's just gonna take some time. 

I do beleive Glenn Lee is expected to make a full recovery and will be out of the hospital soon. (I can't remember who told me that, so don't quote me)

Good news all the way around folks and proof there is power in prayer.


----------



## KPreston (Mar 6, 2013)

Prayers sent---Get well soon.---KP---


----------



## rjseniorpro (Mar 6, 2013)

Prayers sent , pray for a full recovery...


----------



## frdstang90 (Mar 6, 2013)

I saw a bad wreck in Blue Ridge Monday afternoon involving a white dually and a car.  Did this happen to be the one Steve was involved in?


----------



## littlenewt (Mar 6, 2013)

Possibly. I know they were in a work truck on their way home on 515, a car went to pass them and blew out a tire, causing the wreck.


----------



## jnix (Mar 6, 2013)

Prayers sent from all of my family.


----------



## danny8 (Mar 6, 2013)

prayer sent hope they both make a full recovery


----------



## PAJ (Mar 6, 2013)

Prayers sent from Evans, GA


----------



## littlenewt (Mar 6, 2013)

Just left the hospital and let me tell ya, from what Steve has been through he looks great! He is keeping a positive outlook on things, and that can take a person far. Of all things for him to be worried about, he's worried about who's gonna help set up the 3D course for Amicalola this weekend!!!! 
The swelling on his brain has went down so no more tubes there!! He still has a lot of swelling throughout his body, but he is able to open his eyes now. He has stitches running from temple to temple across his face and of course, he's black and blue. 
He has two rods and a lot of screws running down his spine, basically from the middle to the lower end of his back.They plan on moving him to Shepherd on Thursday or Friday of this week where he will stay there for 3/4 weeks.

Glenn Lee had surgery yesterday and should be home by this weekend. 

Y'all please continue to keep Steve in your prayers!


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 6, 2013)

Prayers sent for both men and their families.


----------



## Jack Scandia (Mar 6, 2013)

Prayers sent, when will Amicalola set up ?


----------



## littlenewt (Mar 6, 2013)

You can pm abhunter for more details on amicalola!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 7, 2013)

great news hope there's no permanent damage to his spinal cord.  still prayin' for the barefoot one..get well steve


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers sent. 
Since Steve is worried about the range being set-up, would'nt it be something to see a big crowd all show up to help & show support for Steve?
 I bet Larry & the other regulars would'nt complain one bit either 

Ya'll get well soon!


----------



## ga bow hunter (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers sent! Get well soon guys! God is GREAT!!


----------



## olinprice (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Mar 7, 2013)

prayer said..get well soon!!


----------



## gcs (Mar 9, 2013)

Anybody have updates on Steve?


----------



## littlenewt (Mar 10, 2013)

Hubby and I went to visit Steve today at Shepherd. He said he felt really good yesterday, but not so much today. Nauseated, no energy and he couldn't get warm His grand babies came to visit while we were there, and of course that put a big ol smile on his face. 

He is supposed to start rehab/therapy tomorrow. I can't imagine how hard that's gonna be on him, but he's staying positive and he's ready to come home!


----------



## 60X'S (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update, get well soon Steve!!


----------



## econ (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad to hear a good update,prayers sent from  the English family


----------



## GaBear (Mar 13, 2013)

Keeping Steve in my Prayers.


----------



## Jack Scandia (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone have an update on Steve ??


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 24, 2013)

i think the news is sad..i think, and don't quote me until someone closer than me verifies it, that i read on facebook he was paralyzed from the waist down..this should be taken with a grain of salt because it's still relatively soon after the accident


----------

